# Mbuna or peacocks



## hagbard (Sep 1, 2008)

I've read a great deal about peacocks and from what I've read they are easier to keep than mbunas. But the more I look into it the I find the mbuna more colourful. I'm unsure what to keep at the momment, and would like some advice. I read peacocks are easier to keep, is this true and are the mbuna that difficult to keep. All I want is a really colourful tank. My tank is 4ft 350l. I've kept a small tropical community tank for about 12 months, so I not a complete beginner, but I am with the cichlids.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think peacocks are easier to keep at all. But if you want all male, one of each species so that *every* fish is a different color, then they are the way to go.

I like the large sweeps of brilliant color you get with breeding groups of mbuna. And I do like the mbuna colors better than the peacock colors.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I think mbuna are hardier fish than peacocks and in that sense they are easier. But, an all male peacock tank is probably easier due to less agression. Personally I prefer the look and personality of mbuna and I can say from my experience an all male mbuna tank takes some work, but is well well worth it.


----------



## fightingfish (Apr 10, 2008)

I personaly think that peacocks have better colour in the males however females look bland. whereas Mbuna males and femlaes can have the same colouration and can be mixed together alot better depending on the species. for example your typical yellow labs (Labidochromis caeruleus) are not to aggressive and they all have the same colouration.

I think that you need to make a list of species of both Peacocks and Mbuna for your tank and then see which you prefer afterall the ultimate decision is up to you.


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

I do not like Mbnuna. Do an all male peacock tank with a couple small haps.
See.. personally, I HATE the idea of having to dedicate my tank to just a few species. I have 25-30 DIFFERENT species in my 6' hap/peacock tanks!

It's not just "all one color" it's all sort of shapes as well. It's a collection.. and you're always hunting to find one more. It make the hobby more than just 'watching' It's collection! Always looking for that cool fish that's hard to find, that no one else has. I'm not satisifed if I have a tank of just 2-3 species... when so many are out there! Also, I don't like the Mbuna personality or behavior. And some Mbuna don't show their good color unless they are king of f their tank, or have females present. While some females look very nice, others are very drab. If you do a tank of Msobo, you get orange females and cool blue males, but if you do Afra.. the females are ugly.. and it's hard to keep the males happy and colored up. Something else, I don't like a tank of say, 20 demasoni becaus they all look the same! I like being able to identify my fish... that's just me... might not be you. 
Think of it this way.. a demasoni in a specied tank dies.. and you lose a demasoni, but if you lose that your big sunshine peacock.. you know **** well what you lost! It's hard to explain, but when you can ID your fish, they're more of a pet.

Haps and peacocks will color up fine in an all male tank... they'll all color up if you give them enough time.

See some of my photos...

http://picasaweb.google.com/stevebarlow4/MyMalawiCichlids


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree with Fish_Dude, except i dont hate mbuna. I have both coexisting in my 75g tank with no issues at all. I dont keep just a few species, i have 2 different trios of peacocks, and 4 of mbuna: 3 Aul. Lwanda, 3 Aul. OB, 2 Yellow Lab, 3 Perlmutt, 3 Acei, 3 Rusties and 2 synos.

The only fish in the tank i dont like is the acei, they're really boring. All they do is wait to be fed. The other fish (including peacocks) swim through the rocks and have little battles (never causing injuries) here and there.

The great thing about mbuna is everyone is colorful, and IMO they are easily distinguisheable. So they arent just an mbuna when they die, but a yellow lab or a rusty.

Try the mix and try to buy the more peaceful mbuna. If you dont like it, sell whatever species you dont want.


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't HATE mbuna... I just don't have an interest in them any longer.
I do like L. Caureleus(yellow labs). I also think Demasoni are beautiful. I have one in my preditor hap tank. I breed The caureleus and have just done Demasoni(used to keep them). Interesting story... Found him in my Christyi's mouth the other day but the bugger escaped. Demasoni are tough and quick, even in with 9" and 10" fish, they'll still come out of the rocks to hit the big boys. I do think that they are mean buggers though. Even with just one, when they are fully mature, they can be a terror! Not that the big haps care about him.. except for lunch.

This is not always the case, but I've found that a lot of people use Mbuna as a stepping stone. If fish keeping is addicting... mbuna are a gateway drug! Malawi Haps and Peacocks are the hard core stuff!


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I've never had any peacocks (unless this one little fish in a grow out tank is one) but I have plenty of colorful mbuna and like them alot. I know what Fishdude means about when one dies but that's what I like. If I have a fish die and have several more like it, I'm a little sad but not like I would be if all my fish were different and had pet names or something and had one die. I have enough sad stuff going on without bawling over a fish :lol: so it works better for me :wink: Plus I think with a breeding group, it's interesting to watch their behavior. You just have to have the right mix of mbuna and if not all male, correct sex ratios to have a more peaceful tank. The people here are great about advising what species will work with another so if you ask before you buy, you should be fine. It's all up to you and what you like and want from your tank. Once you decide C.F.ers can help you put it together :thumb:


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Personally, I prefer Mbuna (I just like the colors and shapes better). Also, in my tank I prefer to see only a few different species...and more members of it. In the wild, I think you're most likely to see a few groups of the same fish instead of 25-30 different solitary individuals at any given spot.


----------



## hagbard (Sep 1, 2008)

if I go a mbuna tank. There seems to a great deal of talk about they will bread a fair amount and I'd have no where to keep the fry, so is it best to go all male for that reason or .....


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

All male is more difficult than breeding groups. If you let the Mom's spit their fry in the tank, the adult fish will eat most of the fry when they are born. Keep a group of 3 or more Synodontis Multipunctatus with the cichlids and they will control the fry for you even better. Then you will only have an occasional survivor, and they are very cute to watch grow up.


----------



## Terrence23 (Oct 2, 2008)

I hate to be crass, but price and availability are two more big reasons most people go with an mbuna tank instead of peacocks or haps. At least in my area, you can find most common mbuna species(yellow labs, red zebras, kenyi, etc) at any LFS or big box pet store for reasonable prices around 5 to 10 dollars for a full grown fish.

The only peacocks or haps I've ever seen at an LFS are small, obviously hormoned "assorted" OB peacocks and s fryeri and occasionally venustus. If you go online to places like Aquabid or the forum sponsors, you'll be paying BIG bucks for a nice large male peacock or hap, at least 2-5X the cost of a grown mbuna. I've seen the prices get up to around what saltwater fish enthusiasts pay.

That said, the pictures of mixed male hap and peacock tanks I've seen look spectacular. In another year or two, I'll probably redo my tank and try my hand at haps and peacocks.

My only hesitation comes from the fishes personality. I love my mbunas because they have attitude. The demanosi constantly zip back and forth across the tank chasing each other and exploring the rockwork while the male white top and msobo strut around looking cocky and sizing each other up. Their aggression is part of their charm IMO as long as it's not psychotic like aurutus or kenyi.

I've wondered if peacocks and haps, on the other hand, will end up like a tank of gouramis or swordtails and neon tetras, pretty to look at but kind of boring overall. I say that because I agree with the poster above who said that acei are dull. I like my acei ngara in their coloration but they mostly just hang around the top of the tank timidly. Yawn :zz:


----------



## hagbard (Sep 1, 2008)

I went back to my local aquatic shop today and must say had a good look at the haps and peacocks and they just out shone the mbuna. So I'm firmly back in the hap and pea. tank. Oh and they were a **** of a price for a fully grown fish Â£35-45. Still the stocking is the fun!

They actually have a decent aray of cara's, small and big.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Congrats on making up your mind. I think you'll be very happy with a colorful tank. Be sure the species you choose doesn't get to big. A 4ft. tank isn't alot of room for fish that can get 10 inches. There's probably plenty that will stay small enough though, just find out which ones.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Right, with a 48" tank choose fish that will max out at 6 inches.


----------



## hagbard (Sep 1, 2008)

what sort of numbers am I looking at if I keep the fish to about 6 inches. I have an XP3 canister filter and would add another filter if needed. I know its a bit of a unanswerable question but a ball park figure would give me some idea.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I had 9 male asst. Aulonocara in a 55. A few were beautiful, but most did not color up for me, and they fought more than my mbuna. I paid quite a bit for them as well. Therefore, I love my mbuna breeding groups. I also enjoy my Tang tank! I wish you the best of luck with Peacocks, though!


----------

